# Coming Soon From RebelResin



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Coming soon from RebelResin sculpted by Jeff Yagher.Glenn Strange as the Frankenstein monster Bighead from A/C meet Frankenstein.For more info contact me or my brother at [email protected]


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow. That sure is sweet!:thumbsup: Looks like he could come right out of the pic and grab ya!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome sculpt! I want one.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What is this size of yours as compared to the Frankenstein that Earthbound Studios is producing? Same size?

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> What is this size of yours as compared to the Frankenstein that Earthbound Studios is producing? Same size?
> 
> MMM


Bob Yes:dude:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

If you have some photos bigger, throw me a couple in my e-mail, shippy!

Buc


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a fantastic bust but I'm just not enamored with the size of the thing. I definitely love to see a good modeler work his skills on it but it would probably break my shelf!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Buc said:


> If you have some photos bigger, throw me a couple in my e-mail, shippy!
> 
> Buc


 I definitly will Buc:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got this pic from my brother of the first pull of the Strange Monster Bust.Pretty sure he posted elsewhere.But if you want on the list just contact us at [email protected]


----------

